# SCI-FI Layout (N-gauge)



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Well, I am a newbie to the hobby and never built a model railway layout before. However, I believe I am capable of doing a good job.

SIZE & SPACE:
So at the moment I am just working out the layout size. I am space  restricted, with a max size of 4 x 8ft layout, with the 4' against the wall and access to both 8' sides. Or, a 3 x 8ft against two walls (I am a tall guy with long arms), with an option of adjoining a 3 x 4ft later on to form an L-shape.

Today I played around with the 4 x 8. It's all too early for me to really get into designing the track layout, I am still reading up on it. I do know the minimum curve radius for N-gauge (Which I hope to avoid), and gradient percentages used. Also, that the loco ought to be able to travel both ways.

LAYOUT STRUCTURE(S):
So, here are my first two simple-basic plans. My main focus was about where to locate my main structure(s); which is a tall round building(s) with a dome(s). These are the main obstacles on the layout.










The Main table-top will be 1000mm high; a standing, or tall-swivel chair size (which I already have).
The 263mm subway section, is for normal sitting operations. The main tracks here will be close to the operator.
The 29" / 737mm is standard table top height.
Structures: cylinder wall(s) will be mostly clear acrylic sheeting, to see what's happening inside. The dome(s) are also clear acrylic.
The tracks are mainly circular to suit the structure(s) and gives that (old) sci-fi feel.

As you can imagine, the 600mm diameter structure is huge compared to 12mm figures... a busy gathering indeed.
The two 400mm diameter structures are also huge. I can easily image two factions or groups, one living in each structure, competing with each other.

WARNING. I have a history of changing plans. So all this may get scrapped for something else. 
To avoid this perplexity of mine, I will endeavor to go further into this presented plan in an ad hoc way.
My best efforts arise out of chaos, and an adlib approach is more creative for me.


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

This guy built a H0 scale Sci-Fi layout. Hope that helps...


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Berrychon said:


> This guy built a H0 scale Si-Fi layout. Hope that helps...


Ha ha ha, very good. Thank you.
Seeing the plasma ball brought back memories when long ago I built 9 Tesla coils (from large to small).
I would not use one anywhere near a DCC system, though a plasma ball would look cool.

This the first one I built, 42years ago. It produced about 500,000 volts.









I loved the theremin music in the video.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Not to encourage that habit of yours, but you made me wonder, briefly, about a Mos Eisley Transit Authority. 
I think you might like what @Chaostrain does. I think his layout is the only one officially approved by Area 51 and the Weyland-Yutani Corporation, though I never see ships from the latter docked anywhere, I have seen personnel from the Mars Mining Consortium in a couple of his cars.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

I quickly realized there is a lot more to track layouts than first thought. I am now reading a book to help me understand the subject a bit better. However, I also soon found out that I need a railways dictionary to understand the parlance... a learning curve indeed.


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> I think you might like what @Chaostrain does. I think his layout is the only one officially approved by Area 51 and the Weyland-Yutani


Could you post a link to his layout ? Thanks.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Toady I came across a few internet images of crop circles which intrigued me for this sci-fi layout. 
Alien-rail layouts? I wonder. . .


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Berrychon said:


> Could you post a link to his layout ? Thanks.


I’m unable to find the topic where he posted his post-apoc sci-fi photos. He’d have to repost them. That was sorta why I tagged @Chaostrain above but he may be busy.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Currently I don't have any photos, only ideas. I've been crazy busy since I retired with purchasing a house and moving and trying to get things lined up what as to what needs doing.

You might be mistaking me for someone else.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Chaostrain said:


> Currently I don't have any photos, only ideas. I've been crazy busy since I retired with purchasing a house and moving and trying to get things lined up what as to what needs doing.
> 
> You might be mistaking me for someone else.


Coulda swore it was you who had the O scale train with the little green men & such. Hmmm. See this is why I avoid casinos.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

I think this is the wrong forum for this thread, or the other way around. Besides I haven't got a spacesuit.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

An alternative reality. Nice.


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Choobacker said:


> ...I haven't got a spacesuit.


If you run a SCI-FI layout you must wear a spacesuit.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Berrychon said:


> If you run a SCI-FI layout you must wear a spacesuit.


"I hate wearing thick space-gloves, I can't feel the controls with them!"


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

So I thought the “Area 51 train” was posted by somebody in the science fiction train topic I started, where I mentioned the Resident Evil train etc. That must’ve been where I first picked up on the post-apoc theme Chaostrain does, and associated the two. But no photo there by anyone with alien passengers or atomic cars. 
Wish I could remember what topic it was in. But like The Dude eloquently said “uhh, it's down there somewhere, let me take another look.”


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> So I thought the “Area 51 train” was posted by somebody in the science fiction train topic I started, where I mentioned the Resident Evil train etc. That must’ve been where I first picked up on the post-apoc theme Chaostrain does, and associated the two. But no photo there by anyone with alien passengers or atomic cars.
> Wish I could remember what topic it was in. But like The Dude eloquently said “uhh, it's down there somewhere, let me take another look.”


It's nothing to worry about.

Anyway, just by mentioning an 'Area 51 train' sparks the imagination...

Perhaps Doc Emmett Brown visited Area 51 back in 2015. 
"Great Scott! That's already in the past". So why don't we already have trains without tracks?
'We do, that is why we call this forum Model Train and not Model Railway...'

Please excuse me for going off on a tangent here. It's part of my quirky 'sparked imagination'. ;-)


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Choobacker said:


> I haven't got a spacesuit.


Found this nice space suit for you:


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Berrychon said:


> Found this nice space suit for you:
> 
> View attachment 589542


Aah, and with a brass Moonflower gramophone-speaker too.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’ve been tossing around the idea lately of doing a custom sci-fi car, non-descript for the SCP foundation. I was thinking probably an 8 door hi-cube with obvious exterior reinforcement on one end, and the other end converted to small barracks for associated Class C security personnel.

SCP vids are viewable on youtube. Some are kinda neat. I think SCP-294 the coffee machine was the first one to put the hooks in me.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@OilValleyRy . Interesting. Right now I would love to have a cup of PET glue.


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

That's the hell of a coffee machine ! Can I have a cup of white Sancerre ?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeah it’s an interesting thing. The “cup of joe” made me laugh, but made me wonder what you’d get asking for a cup of “liquid courage.” Makes for interesting listening at the workbench though, better than an audio book.
Liquid gold would be nice. I’d be Fort Knox over here.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> Yeah it’s an interesting thing. The “cup of joe” made me laugh, but made me wonder what you’d get asking for a cup of “liquid courage.” Makes for interesting listening at the workbench though, better than an audio book.
> Liquid gold would be nice. I’d be Fort Knox over here.


Imagine a cup of okayness. No matter what, you would know you are okay.
No more fear, such as _ anxiety, anger, blame, regret, greed, jealousy, envy, doubt, impatience, intolerance, etc.


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

It's a real SCI-FI topic !


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Berrychon said:


> It's a real SCI-FI topic !


Ha ha ha, unfortunately it is. All because most people really don't believe they are okay.
We live in a fear-based world. So what does this mean for this topic?
A need for a zen-like layout where all is in harmony, tranquil, and peaceful. Is that too much to ask?
Oh boy, I just opened up a can of worms now!


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Okay, this layout is based on the basic 4 x 8 foot. 
I worked out a few plans for both the layout table top and a chassis to support it.
Both are separate and loose. That is, the layout snuggly sits on top of the chassis frame.
There are three receptacles through the layout for inserting various modular structures.
If I need to relocate, it will be easy to unplug the modules, lift the layout, and take all three out through the door.

I made a niche for myself, into the layout, so I can get a better feel to being part of it all.
I already have the plywood and MDF board, so I only had to order the framework timber.

PS. I have not included it in the layout drawing, but there will be a 30mm plywood spacers under the plywood base. 
They support the layout along the top surfaces of the chassis framework.

The idea:









The plans:


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Also started planning on the main module, a domed cityscape, or landscape / park, or something else. I am not sure right now.
The tower section will be for occupancy.
The dome will be quite large (600mm diameter). I won't know the exact diameters of the dome understructure until I get the dome itself.
Have already got an idea on how to support the dome and have an observation area underneath it.
I plan to have a simple circular tram system along the inside outer edge of dome.

The dome is clear acrylic, its base will be 4.5mm thick, and about 1.5mm thick at the top.
The flange will be 10mm.









The supporting structures made from plumbing material.









The idea:









The plans:


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Flying saucers ?


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

In this photo, it looks like you are working on your layout...but I'm not really sure about that.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Berrychon said:


> In this photo, it looks like you are working on your layout...but I'm not really sure about that.


Thanks Berrychon, I may yet use your image as a reference... if my layout becomes a mining colony in space.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

There is a lot of timber, more than I (a newbie) expected, required for a solid layout. However, I had the boards already in stock, but needed to buy the structural pine beams. They are arriving in 6m lengths next Tuesday. Before ordering the lengths I had to figure out who many I needed and how to cut them with little waste. I added 5mm to all the pieces to allow for saw cut, and came up with the following cutting plan. Naturally, at the time of cutting I will used exact measurements.

While cutting them I will isolate those pieces requiring joints, and use a router to cut them out. It was only last year that I stopped using a chisel and mallet for such jobs. I wish I bought a router many years ago.


----------



## Chris At FilmWorks (3 mo ago)

Choobacker said:


> I quickly realized there is a lot more to track layouts than first thought. I am now reading a book to help me understand the subject a bit better. However, I also soon found out that I need a railways dictionary to understand the parlance... a learning curve indeed.
> View attachment 589016


This is an excellent book. Ignore its warnings about S curves and tight radius at your own peril. Armstrong was a professional layout designer, and he basically wrote the book on layout design.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

While waiting for parts to arrive I decided to play around with some other modular concepts.










The possibilities is endless.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

T-L: The timber arrived and it was awkward to get it upstairs.
T-R: Used two stools, one threaded, so as to raise the stand to the same height as the bench-saw.
B: All timber beams cut to size.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

The acrylic dome arrived today. It sure looks big and impressive (to me). Looking forward to building the module for it.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Decided to make the Dome Business Centre taller, like a grand hall, so as to make looking inside a bit easier.










Included a method for squaring up the module via security clamps. I may not need them, but better to install them before assembling that part of the framework.








Also decided to make both the dome interior and Business Centre area accessible, for later alterations when needed. To do this, I decided that the dome will simply rest on the dome platform, and that platform rests on the Business Centre walls and pillars.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

It’s going to be neat to find out what will be inside those domes. 
I hope we don’t find out until one is totally completed though. “The big reveal” factor. I’d be ok seeing progress photos after first seeing the final result. But I probably speak for everyone when I say I’m speaking only for myself.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> It’s going to be neat to find out what will be inside those domes.
> I hope we don’t find out until one is totally completed though. “The big reveal” factor. I’d be ok seeing progress photos after first seeing the final result. But I probably speak for everyone when I say I’m speaking only for myself.


Not to worry, I will be posting my ideas, plans, constructions, mistakes, and things I wish I never posted.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

At the time of this doodling I was thinking about that movie "Silent Running". The sole living crew member needed to rig up artificial lighting to keep photosynthesis going and provide oxygen for survival. So, the idea is to do something similar in a way that the degree of lighting depends on the available light in the hobby room. That is, as the sun goes down at dusk the dome lights start to brighten. Hopefully, during a darkened room the dome interior will look as if it was still daylight.









LDR = Light dependant resistor
PWM = Pulse width modulation


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Other idea scribblings


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

As part of the Sci-fi layout I wish to include a landing pad, not for helicopters, but for other forms of hovercraft, or Spacex rockets, or anti-gravity vehicles. 

The very nature of 'landing-on-a-dime' invites guidance of sorts. So here I am doodling some ideas of how to use LEDs and/or optical fibres to simulate such guidance.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Thank you everybody for your likes. Much appreciated.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

By replacing the 7-segment LED display for ordinary individual LEDs, I can arrange them, say in a straight line, to _appear_ to turn on and off in a random pattern (see table below).

The 7-segment driver IC (7447) turns binary code into 10 step sequence, to turn on the appropriate LEDs, to indicate a count from 0-9.









Some of these LEDs are 'on' for most of the sequence, such as LED 'a' and 'c', while LED 'e' is less often. Rearranging the a-g LEDs can make for interesting on-off patterns.

Below are some ideas for creating a landing platform made of illuminated segments. I decided to use two LEDs for each segment output; making a total of 14 segments. By using coloured LEDs the following patterns are a small example of what can be done.








Each illuminated panel will appear to have some odd on-off pattern to it, with the least frequent 'on' sequences nearer to the centre.

Below shows four rows of 9 rectangular LEDs in a row. These will have an on-off sequence that appears to be running simultaneously towards the centre... guiding the landing vehicle to the centre of the landing pad.








I plan to use styrene sheets to compartmentalise the LEDs and for covering the larger sections. I may have to make each cover section fit snuggly into each compartment, like an individual panel, to limit coloured light bleeding through and over to other sections.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeah a simple chase light or marquee as it is sometimes called in a cross would be simple.

I would make the pad larger than it really needs to be. Reasoning that with sci-fi models, “scale” can be a bit fuzzy. A keychain size NCC1701 would not pass the sniff test obviously, but a non-HO scale Nostromo lander would be kinda neat. Big enough to hold “common scale” plastic models.
It’s really an interesting idea you’ve got. There are so many sci-fi model ships you could display, from Dark Star, to Star Wars, to real world SpaceX stuff, to the Eagle from Space: 1999, it’s limitless.

So one point I want to interject if you’re planning on changing out said landed ships.
Include, embedded into the platform, a couple brass or copper tubes. Embedded, flush with the deck surface. Very small tubes that would be a press fit to something like 14-2 ground wire (bare copper).
Wire low voltage power to the tube bottoms. Say 12V maybe.

Any ships that you want to have illuminated, but still removable, can have 14-2 ground wires that plug into those copper tubes embedded in the deck. Paint or dress the wires up to look like fuel lines or something (X-Wings took liquid fuel ie). That way you can illuminate ships, but they can still leave.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> Yeah a simple chase light or marquee as it is sometimes called in a cross would be simple.
> 
> I would make the pad larger than it really needs to be. Reasoning that with sci-fi models, “scale” can be a bit fuzzy. A keychain size NCC1701 would not pass the sniff test obviously, but a non-HO scale Nostromo lander would be kinda neat. Big enough to hold “common scale” plastic models.
> It’s really an interesting idea you’ve got. There are so many sci-fi model ships you could display, from Dark Star, to Star Wars, to real world SpaceX stuff, to the Eagle from Space: 1999, it’s limitless.
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations about pad size to be larger than needs to be.
I am trying to avoid any space ship larger than say the Star Trek Galileo shuttlecraft (helicopter-size), at 1/160 scale, to land on the landing pad. Your comment helped me to refocus on how small a 4 x 8 foot layout is, even in N scale.

Also, thanks for the idea of having the craft electrified. This got me thinking about using a micro-drone lander (they are quite cheap these days).


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I really like your innovative ideas and thought process.
This is going to be an epic presentation, that is for sure!
I started thinking on how we usually model the past so, why not the future?
Well, resources and innovation is called for...keep the ideas coming, I am intrigued!
Thanks for your continued sharing in this thread, please keep it coming. 😎


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

SF Gal said:


> I really like your innovative ideas and thought process.
> This is going to be an epic presentation, that is for sure!
> I started thinking on how we usually model the past so, why not the future?
> Well, resources and innovation is called for...keep the ideas coming, I am intrigued!
> Thanks for your continued sharing in this thread, please keep it coming. 😎


Recently thought about a sci-fi theme that uses a time-portal, where the layout is in three sections _ the past, present, and future. The present middle section contains a portal diorama model of some imaginative kind, and is one train height (plus) level above the other two. The idea is when the portal is activated, the tracks are switched to have one short train entering the portal subway and coming out the other end as a short train of another time. Timing is crucial to simulate the expected time to see the train exiting the tunnel, but it's not the same train but one of a different time period.








The doppelganger is hidden in the subway, waiting for the other to enter the tunnel and park itself, while the doppelganger starts up and rolls out of the opposite tunnel... giving the illusion that the train transformed into another era of time.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Just an aside; this thread keeps taking my mind back to the city scenes of the movie Logan’s Run. It was a model, not sure what scale, but had real water, and I think pneumatic tube trams? Always thought something like that would be so cool to build for a movie set.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> Just an aside; this thread keeps taking my mind back to the city scenes of the movie Logan’s Run. It was a model, not sure what scale, but had real water, and I think pneumatic tube trams? Always thought something like that would be so cool to build for a movie set.


I forgot about Logan's Run, I will research that later today. Thanks.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

I always was fascinated by the teleporting machine ( another means of travel without rails, ha ha ha). My first encounter of such a machine came from the 1958 movie The Fly.








Later by the TV series Star Trek. 
I wish to simulate such a phenomenon...








The only problem is to have the cylinder empty while it slows down again and stops.

An alternative approach came to mind while recently watch reruns of The Munsters. In season 2 episode 16 'Herman picks a winner', the funny introductory scene shows Eddie Munster entering and exiting a vanishing cabinet (long before Harry Potter).








A servo motor, like those used in RC models, would work well here.
The two portals (cabinets) could be far apart, providing a better illusion of teleportation.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Not to distract; but a facet no one has touched on: Might we see sci-fi figures mingling about? Han & Chewie on a concourse? A couple Sandmen maybe? Doctor Manhattan? Captain Picard? Ripley & Newt? There’s a whole basement crypt of possibilities there. Marvin from the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy and two stormtroopers questioning him. That’s a convo I’d like to hear audio of lol


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> Not to distract; but a facet no one has touched on: Might we see sci-fi figures mingling about? Han & Chewie on a concourse? A couple Sandmen maybe? Doctor Manhattan? Captain Picard? Ripley & Newt? There’s a whole basement crypt of possibilities there. Marvin from the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy and two stormtroopers questioning him. That’s a convo I’d like to hear audio of lol


Yes, I was only thinking about that yesterday, but not using actual known figurines, of trying to imitate. The figurines are only 11-12mm (1/2") high at N scale, and my hands are not as steady as they used to be (as you can tell by my scribblings). However, I recently been told that micro 'LEDs for models' are available, which I searched for yesterday. My plan is to use these small figures at a rudimentary level to symbolize aliens and humans, mainly by flesh colour, and by the colour of their carry-lights. Warm white LEDs for humans and green LEDs for aliens (of course). How they will interact with each other remains undecided.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

I believe that a good layout ought to include 'intrigue' (to arouse the curiosity or interest). There are many ways to do this, and I am sure that the Model Train world have their unique settings for this. On form of intrigue which fascinates me, and most others, is the peephole or peepshow. There are many forms of this all around us. We have the door peephole, construction site peepholes for pedestrians. More subtly, ever road that disappears around a corner invites intrigue as to what is to be seen next.\
















However, there is one point of intrigue that most Model Train hobbyist fails to utilize, and that is the 'tunnel'. Especially these days with cheap easy access to mounting a cab camera, the observer gets a chance to take a 'peek' down the rabbit hole (so to speak). Imagine how much more railway can be created from those hiding places we have in our layouts. Subways, mines, caves, etc.
















I plan to have a pit railway system on my layout. Well, I might change my mind about that, but at least it's a start towards utilizing the sense of curiosity that all model train observers bring with them.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Have been thinking of using the old 7-segment display to produce alien typography instead of its usual use of 0-9 numerical symbols. Rewiring the display, while still using its driven circuitry, can produce 10 different symbols. Below are a few examples.








Those that I circled in green seem to look more 'alien' than our own.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Now that’s impressive! 
I think you missed one though. Lol No really. The middle horizontal and both left or right side verticals. Like a sideways T. Not seeing that in the diagram. (From the no 8)


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> Now that’s impressive!
> I think you missed one though. Lol No really. The middle horizontal and both left or right side verticals. Like a sideways T. Not seeing that in the diagram. (From the no 8)


Good spotting there OilValleyRy.
I am sure there will be other symbols too. I only played around with a few variations of a possible 64; though many of those possibilities will repeat themselves as you can see from #8. That is why I substituted a segment for the decimal point (DP) to break up the repetition and to introduce more variables. Even so, there will be even more variations by including 'inverters' (inverting + volts to 0 volts, and vice versa) which produces a light where it shouldn't, and no light where it should. Those I chose to invert have a bar sign (meaning NOT) above the segment letter.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You could just us an 8 bit random number generator and out put that to the displays rather than going to all the trouble of actually figuring out which characters to display. Make a Marquee of several displays and then scroll the display. Good Arduino project!


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Lemonhawk said:


> You could just us an 8 bit random number generator and out put that to the displays rather than going to all the trouble of actually figuring out which characters to display. Make a Marquee of several displays and then scroll the display. Good Arduino project!


Good info.
I still prefer to select the most alien symbols (to me) and only present them on a display.

Here are some more from a 16 segment display.
















Here is a two language sign inversion sign for the word POLICE. One is in English and the other is imagined Alien typography. A triple inversion may be more convincing, as it would break up the number of leftover segments from the word POLICE.









Here is an 8 bit clock:


----------

